# Memory Span?



## Whoracle (May 9, 2004)

Does anyone know the memory span of a piranha? I know the feeders I give him have about 3 seconds..


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I have heard that piranhas memory span isn't long at all...just a few seconds. But, I'm not 100% on that...


----------



## s2k4mee (Mar 24, 2004)

I would believe they would have atleast a decent memory span. More than a day in my opinion, becuause my piranha recognize me. But when other people come in, he won't eat in front of them, or act reallie shy, or just go crazy and start swimming into the glass. This is not the case when I'm there. So I think it safe to assume that they have a decent memory span.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

Whoracle said:


> Does anyone know the memory span of a piranha? I know the feeders I give him have about 3 seconds..


 I just asked this earlier, noone gave a straight answer. I forgot to tell you this over msn


----------

